# Amar/querer



## Just one more question...

Hay alguien capaz de explicarme la diferencia que hay (si es que la hubiese) entre los verbos "amar" y "querer".  Yo la única diferencia que sé es que los latinoamericanos utilizan el amar más que los españoles.  En vista de ello, dirijo mi pregunta principalmente a los españoles, pero todas las respuestas estarán bienvenidas.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

"Querer" se usa con todas las intensidades posibles, pero "amar" en España sólo como algo muy intenso; tanto que tiene que haber gente que no lo haya usado nunca.


----------



## Just one more question...

Gracias Dr. Quizá por tu tan rápida respuesta.  Has conseguido aclararme un poco la questión, es que no yo tenía ni idea. 
Gracias.


----------



## iniraccam

En Argentina, por lo menos,  tambien es así.  El "amar" implica un sentimiento mucho más profundo que el "querer".


----------



## aleCcowaN

Una reflexión sobre el uso argentino. En el habla es muy raro que alguien diga en público "te amo" salvo en obras de teatro y películas. Suena artificioso y teatral. En privado se dice en situaciones intensas, tiene que venir muy del fondo del corazón.

Además "amar" tiene una posible connotación sexual agregada, al menos aquí. Cuando decimos "querer" estamos hablando de "amor químicamente puro" sin nada físico involucrado, además es perfectamente graduable. Un diálogo escuchado hace 50 o más años entre enamorados podía ser este

- ¿Me querés?
- ¡Sí! ¡Mucho!
- ¿Cuánto?
- ¡Hasta el cielo!

Hoy este tipo de expresividad está un poco fuera de moda, pero creo que todavía se conserva mucho de esto. Nosotros le decimos "te quiero" a quienes amamos románticamente o intensamente, y decimos "quiero mucho a Fulano" al referirnos a amigos y otros relacionados, pero nunca le decimos al amigo -al menos los varones- "te quiero", pues tiene implicaciones homoeróticas (no confundir con otra cosa) entre los del mismo sexo y equívocas con todo el mundo. Puedes decir "a Fulano lo quiero mucho" hablando con otra persona, incluso delante de Fulano, pero nunca mirar a Fulano a los ojos y decirle "te quiero mucho", porque eso se acerca más al significado de "amar".

Creo que un buen resumen es este: Querer expresa cariño y amor. Amar expresa amor y pasión.


----------



## Punk Princess

Respuesta de una española:

"Querer" se usa para cualquier tipo de afecto: quieres a tu madre, a tu amigo, a tu perro, a tu vecina..."Amar" implica siempre amor sensual hacia otra persona, estar enamorado, desear y querer a alguien, sea o no sea del mismo sexo (no nos vamos a meter en el pantanoso tema de las tendencias sexuales...). Además de ser un sentimento muy fuerte. No se usa mucho, normalmente a nivel literario porque suena pomposo en la vida diaria.

Punk Princess


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Hay una canción muy famosa por estos lares que describe la diferencia entre amar y querer 
Saludos
Tigger


----------



## Jellby

Punk Princess said:
			
		

> "Querer" se usa para cualquier tipo de afecto: quieres a tu madre, a tu amigo, a tu perro, a tu vecina..."Amar" implica siempre amor sensual hacia otra persona, estar enamorado, desear y querer a alguien, sea o no sea del mismo sexo (no nos vamos a meter en el pantanoso tema de las tendencias sexuales...).



Disiento. "Amar" también puede usarse para amar a tus padres, amar la vida, amar a Dios, amar al prójimo... Lo que sí es cierto es que normalmente suena muy cursilón, así que se reserva si acaso para momentos muy íntimos. Pero incluso "querer" es a veces "demasiado", a los amigos lo más que se le dice por lo general es que los aprecias, les tienes cariño o te importan... En fin, esto también cambia mucho de persona a persona.


----------



## caravaggio

Pues parece que en España y America se usan igual: amar es un sentimiento mas profundo y especifico y querer es más genérico.
Quizás tu confusion surga porque en latinoamerica lo decimos más seguido y nada mas. (sólo es una hipótesis que no he comprobado)


----------



## lazarus1907

Estoy de acuerdo con Alec: "Te amo" sólo se oye en las películas. Quizá lo digan algunos en privado, pero nunca lo he oído.


----------



## replicante7

Just one more question... said:
			
		

> Hay alguien capaz de explicarme la diferencia que hay (si es que la hubiese) entre los verbos "amar" y "querer".  Yo la única diferencia que sé es que los latinoamericanos utilizan el amar más que los españoles.  En vista de ello, dirijo mi pregunta principalmente a los españoles, pero todas las respuestas *estarán* bienvenidas.
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.


Una corrección: "todas las respuestas *serán* bienvenidas".

En cuanto a amar y querer coincido con alec y lazarus. ¿será que amar se ha convertido en un término obsoleto, al menos en el uso oral?

No sé :$


----------



## belén

Este es un hilo de nuestra prehistoria y además está medio en inglés, medio en castellano, pero es muy interesante para profundizar en el tema ya que corrieron ríos de mmm, iba a poner "tinta", pero igual debería poner "material virtual del que están compuestas las letras de la pantalla" , respecto al asunto en cuestión.

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## hohodicestu

Hola,

yo pienso que Amar es un sentimiento mas fuerte que querer.  osea que Amar es un paso mas que querer...

saludos


----------



## CarlosPerezMartinez

En mi opinión (si se me permite intervenir) la diferencia entre amar y querer está en que amar es un acto de entrega, de generosidad. Querer es algo más egoísta. Te quiero para mí, para tenerte a mi lado. Te amo es más altruista, te amo aunque no me ames, aunque me hagas sufrir, etc. El que ama se da, se entrega. El que quiere necesita, recibe.


----------



## clm2206

Hola

Aquí en el Perú es igual, "amar" es algo más elevado y sublime, mientras que "querer" está un paso debajo en el "escalafón de sentimientos". 

Un saludo


----------



## aleCcowaN

Todo esto me hace recordar una publicidad argentina reciente de una conocidísima gaseosa de cola, en su versión _light_, cuyo _spot_ se llama "Levante la mano" y que según acabo de encontrar en Internet se pasó en España doblada al español.

En una de las escenas, dice "levante la mano la que le dijo te amo en la primera semana" y si ustedes ven la cara del "novio" se dan cuenta de todo (¿¡cómo todo este compromiso!?). Amor es profundo, es entrega y es mucho compromiso. En la Argentina yo oigo a la parejas amigas decir a veces "te amo, tontita" o "te amo" y sacar la lengua, como forma de expresar sentimiento pero bajándole el tono para hacerlo público.

Hoy me tocó un taxista que me relató su reciente ruptura sentimental. "Pero yo te amo" fue uno de los argumentos esgrimidos privadamente en el clímax de la larga historia -nunca un viaje me resultó más largo-.

Amar es un vocablo particular, cuyo uso en público suena algo _demodé_. En la privacidad de una relación, puede llegar a ser muy especial.

[Quien quiera ver el spot mencionado, puede encontrar el vínculo en esta página -son casi 10Mb-]


----------



## Fernita

Concuerdo con Ale en todo.
'Te amo', al menos en Argentina, se oye en televisión, películas, etc.
Creo que también tiene que ver con la clase social. Una persona de clase alta, no creo que diga 'Te amo' ni en la intimidad. En fin, todo puede ser...
Pero la realidad es que suena hasta ridículo o gracioso por no decir 'cursi'.

De todas maneras, Ale explicó la diferencia exacta entre las dos opciones. 
Fernita


----------



## SofiaB

Esta canción lo dice todo:  
http://www.planetadeletras.com/index.php?m=s&lid=12171


----------



## María Archs

¡Y sin olvidarse otros grados de afecto menor como son "apreciar" y "estimar"!

Saludos

María


----------



## Fernando

Aunque puede haber situaciones neutras, yo diría:

- Se AMA a Dios, no se le quiere.
- Se aprecia/estima a los amigos, no se les ama ni se les quiere.
- A la novia/mujer se les AMA o se les QUIERE (o se les ODIA).
- Las canciones GUSTAN.


----------



## MSanchezC

En México, utilizamos ambas, pero con muy distinto significado, debido a la intensidad del sentimiento en si. 
Amar es intenso, es fuerte, es innegable, es inevitable para quien ya lo siente (amor). Querer es mas vago y superficial (cariño)
Hay un cantante mexicano de años anteriores (muy famoso) que tiene una canción referente a ello, te recomiendo que la escuches porque él establece una diferencia muy clara para ambos términos. Actualmente ya la han interpretado otros cantantes, ojalá la encuentres.
Intérprete: JOSE JOSE Canción: Amar y Querer.


----------



## maidens

Yo lo diría de este modo:

si yo amo a alguien/algo entonces lo quiero
si yo quiero a alguien/algo no necesariamente lo ame


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Hola!

tengo dudas respecto al uso de estos dos verbos, se trata de una persona que enumera todo lo que *ama/quiere* ya sea cosas materiales o no o personas...

*cual es el mas apropiado o existe un verbo especifico para cada cosa?*


----------



## Rayines

En general solemos decir "Amo a mi familia, mis amigos, la casa en que vivo, mi ciudad", y "me gusta pasear, leer, charlar con mis amigos, tejer" (para actividades).
Mi respuesta es muy general, espera otras.


----------



## Modosita

Hola, en realidad el uso de amar y querer es más que nada regional. En los demás países hispanos se usa mucho amar. Pero en España es el verbo querer el que más se oye. Ya sea para cosas materiales como para personas. 

Amar, sin embargo, sería raro usarlo para cosas. Pero también es posible, no corriente, pero posible.

Te quiero. Quiero comer.

Te amo. Simplemente amo la música.

saludos


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Aquí en *El Salvador*, el verbo "amar" es utilizado ya sea para referirse a cosas materiales (Amo a El Salvador, amo mi trabajo, etc.) o bien al amor, pero de pareja. Al padre, a la madre, hermanos, hijos y demás familia se dice que se les quiere, no que se les ama. Se oiría muy extraño decir: "Mamá, te amo", lo usual es expresar "Mamá, te quiero". Mucho más raro se oiría decirle a un amigo o amiga "te amo", lo acostumbrado es "te quiero/te aprecio/te estimo mucho", pero jamás "te amo".


----------



## HUMBERT0

SofiaB said:


> Esta canción lo dice todo:
> http://www.planetadeletras.com/index.php?m=s&lid=12171


Sí, muy bonita letra, aquí esta cantada por José José.
****
Enlace hacia suprimido
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Hola!

he escuchado la cancion, es muy poético, al fin y al cabo si entendio bien "amar" se refiere al amor con pasion tan fuerte que implica a menudo el dolor y "querer" se acerca a la amistad, la fraternidad ("amar" a sus hermanos o a sus padres...) y no es un sentimiento amoroso.


----------



## Modosita

alumnafrancesa said:


> Hola!
> 
> He escuchado la canción, es muy poética, al fin y al cabo, si he entendido bien "amar" se refiere al amor con pasión tan fuerte que implica a menudo el dolor y "querer" se acerca a la amistad, la fraternidad ("amar" a sus hermanos o a sus padres...) y no es un sentimiento amoroso.


 
Hola alumna, me parece bastante acertado tu análisis. Sin embargo en España también se usa "querer" en el sentido amoroso. 

saludos


----------



## Rayines

Bueno, ¡he leído una verdadera enciclopedia WR sobre el te quiero-te amo!. Coincido con Modosita en que hay un punto en que los usos son locales, y -no solo eso sino además- personales.
Entonces sugiero: ¡¡Soltemos los ¡*te quiero*!, ¡*te amo*!, ¡*te estimo*!, ¡*te aprecio*!, ¡*te adoro*! que tenemos adentro!!, y muy difícilmente nos vamos a equivocar  .


----------



## HUMBERT0

alumnafrancesa said:


> Hola!
> 
> he escuchado la cancion, es muy poético, al fin y al cabo si entendio bien "amar" se refiere al amor con pasion tan fuerte que implica a menudo el dolor y "querer" se acerca a la amistad, la fraternidad ("amar" a sus hermanos o a sus padres...) y no es un sentimiento amoroso.


 Has dado en el clavo, amar es una palabra que se usa mucho en poesía, en las canciones románticas, en las películas románticas, telenovelas, etc.,  se usa para dar énfasis a lo intenso, pasional, romántico, sublime, idealizado, trascendental que puede ser este sentimiento. Ahora, el uso de querer puede volverse muy trillado, limitado, superfluo, la palabra amor evoca mayor intensidad y claridad para estos fines. 
Recuerdo a un maestro que le decía a las muchachas que había en mí clase, si tu novio te dice “te quiero” cerciórate que no es “te quiero…”, pregúntale ¿Me quieres qué…? por aquello de “Te quiero joder/chingar”, vaya ocurrencia.

  Hablando sin ese sentimiento romántico de pareja, es un sentimiento más puro, lato. Se prefiere para ideas o conceptos intangibles, espirituales, inmateriales, trascendentales. Por ejemplo, amo a mi país, amo a Dios, amo a mis padres (quiero a mi papa y a mi mama), amo mi trabajo (aunque es más común decir, me encanta mi trabajo, me gusta lo que hago, etc.), amo a mi tierra, amo al ser humano, amo la naturaleza, etc.

  Para casi todo lo demás existe mastercard digo querer, quiero a mi esposa, a mis hijos, al perro, a mi gato, a mi familia, a esta tasa que me regaló mi novia, etc. es una forma más práctica para decir amar/agradar, sin tanta complicación y sin ser mal entendidos.

  Pero, para las amistades y demás allegados, aunque se les quiera, es menos probable que le digas a alguien te quiero, más bien le das rodeos al asunto, aprecio tu amistad, te estimo, me caes bien (aquí en mi tierra), etc.


----------



## bb008

HUMBERT0 said:


> Has dado en el clavo, amar es una palabra que se usa mucho en poesía, en las canciones románticas, en las películas románticas, telenovelas, etc., se usa para dar énfasis a lo intenso, pasional, romántico, sublime, idealizado, trascendental que puede ser este sentimiento. Ahora, el uso de querer puede volverse muy trillado, limitado, superfluo, la palabra amor evoca mayor intensidad y claridad para estos fines.
> Recuerdo a un maestro que le decía a las muchachas que había en mí clase, si tu novio te dice “te quiero” cerciórate que no es “te quiero…”, pregúntale ¿Me quieres qué…? por aquello de “Te quiero joder/chingar”, vaya ocurrencia.
> 
> Hablando sin ese sentimiento romántico de pareja, es un sentimiento más puro, lato. Se prefiere para ideas o conceptos intangibles, espirituales, inmateriales, trascendentales. Por ejemplo, amo a mi país, amo a Dios, amo a mis padres (quiero a mi papa y a mi mama), amo mi trabajo (aunque es más común decir, me encanta mi trabajo, me gusta lo que hago, etc.), amo a mi tierra, amo al ser humano, amo la naturaleza, etc.
> 
> Para casi todo lo demás existe mastercard digo querer, quiero a mi esposa, a mis hijos, al perro, a mi gato, a mi familia, a esta tasa que me regaló mi novia, etc. es una forma más práctica para decir amar/agradar, sin tanta complicación y sin ser mal entendidos.
> 
> *Pero, para las amistades y demás allegados, aunque se les quiera, es menos probable que le digas a alguien te quiero, más bien le das rodeos al asunto, aprecio tu amistad, te estimo, me caes bien (aquí en mi tierra), etc.*




Hola 

Cierto todo lo que dicen.

Pero en cuanto a los amigos y allegados muchas veces eso pasa, por que somos muy cerrados en el querer, en el amar, sea intenso o suave, sea al padre o al esposo, nos hace mucha falta el "amor" y sobre todo darlo, muchos miramos con extrañeza cuando una persona es muy cariñosa, cuando fácilmente se deja querer, muchos miramos de reojo como pensando, ¿será qué me está rondando?

Hay un juego, que yo lo hacía mucho con mis amistades (hombres y mujeres) le preguntaba de improvisto ¿tú me quieres? y las personas, se quedaban como pochados, dudando, pensando cómo esta esta loca o se la da, les era difícil de digerir la pregunta y somos tan difíciles de relajarnos y darnos, a la vez que muchos ni si quiera podían contestar y la respuesta era un simple "si te quiero, amiga"


----------



## alumnafrancesa

he leido en algun aticulo que todo el contenido del verbi" amar" se ha transferido con el tiempo en el verbo "querer", qué pensais en eso, estais de acuerdo? 
seria correcto decir: 
*amo este libro*, con el sentido que me conforme con todo el contenido, este libro es puy importante para mi?
*amo la literatura o las matematicas*; seria correcto?



_muchas gracias._


----------



## HUMBERT0

Sí, coloquialmente te vas a encontrar con este tipo de expresiones, en las que se usa amar para dar una mayor vividez. ¡Amo! este libro, me cambio la vida. Amo la literatura y todo lo que tiene que ver con el arte, etc.

 Pero yo pienso que hay otras palabras que hacen mayor justicia a lo que en realidad estamos sintiendo, ¡me fascina este libro!, me encanta, me gusta como el autor…, etc.



bb008 said:


> [/b]
> 
> Hola
> 
> Cierto todo lo que dicen.
> 
> Pero en cuanto a los amigos y allegados muchas veces eso pasa, por que somos muy cerrados en el querer, en el amar, sea intenso o suave, sea al padre o al esposo, nos hace mucha falta el "amor" y sobre todo darlo, muchos miramos con extrañeza cuando una persona es muy cariñosa, cuando fácilmente se deja querer, muchos miramos de reojo como pensando, ¿será qué me está rondando?
> 
> Hay un juego, que yo lo hacía mucho con mis amistades (hombres y mujeres) le preguntaba de improvisto ¿tú me quieres? y las personas, se quedaban como pochados, dudando, pensando cómo esta esta loca o se la da, les era difícil de digerir la pregunta y somos tan difíciles de relajarnos y darnos, a la vez que muchos ni si quiera podían contestar y la respuesta era un simple "si te quiero, amiga"


 Coincido contigo, decirlo así cara a cara, directamente resulta más difícil y a veces damos por un hecho que los demás ya saben que se le quiere, creo que nos esforzamos más en demostrarlo que en decirlo, en estos asuntos del corazón queremos que nuestras acciones hablen más que nuestras palabras, nos importa más que las personas perciban los que sentimos a través de nuestras consideraciones, gestos, nuestra atención, etc. ¿Será por aquello de que las palabras se las lleva el viento?


----------



## tessin

Para mí amar es un verbo generoso, que no pide nada a cambio. Querer implica el deseo de querer conseguir el carin~o de alguien. Se dice por ejemplo Amar a Dios y no querer a Dios. Se dice amar al prójimo y no querer al prójimo. En el colegio antiguamente se aprendía la letra m con la frase mi mamá me ama.


----------



## mirx

Modosita said:


> Hola, en realidad el uso de amar y querer es más que nada regional. En los demás países hispanos se usa mucho amar. Pero en España es el verbo querer el que más se oye. Ya sea para cosas materiales como para personas.
> 
> Amar, sin embargo, sería raro usarlo para cosas. Pero también es posible, no corriente, pero posible.
> 
> Te quiero. Quiero comer.
> 
> Te amo. Simplemente amo la música.
> 
> saludos


 

¿En cuáles demás países hipanos?

Al menos en México, "amar" sólo se utiliza en citas poéticas o en obras románticas como telenovelas, novelas u obras de teatro..


En algunos de los ejemplos que han dado, especialmente cuando se refiere a cosas, en México solemos decir. "me encanta".

Amo la música = Me encanta la música.


Saludos.


----------



## OBrasilo

Buenas tardes, estoy en duda acerca de estes dos verbos. He oído mucha gente decir "te quiero" a sus novios/novias, pero un amigo mío Venezolano en MSN me dijo que "querer" se usa solo con los familiares, y que para los novios/novias se usa "amar".
Ahora, cual es el uso corecto de los dos verbos?

Gracias para la vustra comprensión y para el vuestro tiempo.


----------



## Kermosura

Hola:
Depende de dónde estés. En España usamos el verbo querer para nuestros novios/as etc, familiares, amigos...mientras que el verbo amar se usa más en la lengua escrita, nos suena cursi, qué le vamos a hacer.


----------



## Diddy

Yo pienso que esto depende de la regiòn, por lo que yo sè, amar es el algo màs profundo que querer y es el sentimiento hacia a los seres muy cercanos como: padres, pareja como los esposos y novios e hijos.
Querer es hacia los amigos y familiares.


----------



## Richardini

Yo estoy de acuerdo que amar es mucho más intenso que querer y también me parece que amar se oye en películas pero no recuerdo haber oído la palabra en una conversación diaria.  Me parece que se oiría cursi.


----------



## OBrasilo

Muchas gracias para su ayuda, gente.

BTW, me disculpen para no haber buscado antes.


----------



## MOMO2

lazarus1907 said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Alec: "Te amo" sólo se oye en las películas. Quizá lo digan algunos en privado, pero nunca lo he oído.


 
¡Cuántas dudas! Yo soy española y mi querido Latino Americano. Jamás me dijo "te quiero" pero sí me dijo "te amo" y siempre me pareció adecuado.


----------



## chics

Lo que yo veo *por aquí* es que _amar_ es la antigua palabra para _querer_. Actualmente, hablando o en escritos no formales, nadie usa _amar_ ni para personas ni para cosas, se prefiere _querer_, con intensificativos o sin, u otros verbos: adorar, encantar,...: _Quiero a mis hijos más que nada en el mundo, le encanta su trabajo, tine verdadera pasión por lo que hace_, etc.

Antes se usaba _amar_ como eufemismo para _tener relaciones sexuales_, pero ya está pasado de moda. _Querer_ puede ser mucho o menos, de una forma u otra, pero también puede significar el deseo de poseer algo. Tal vez por esto, en lenguaje más formal a veces sí que se oye "ama su oficio", por ejemplo, para que no se confunda con que quiere encontrar un oficio u otra cosa. Y amar la vida, las camas ricas y otras cosas. Personas... pfff... no.

_Te amo_ y _te deseo_ se oye sólo en películas y suena falso e irreal.

Ninguna de todas estas diferencias que he visto aquí que se quieren dar entre _amar_ y _querer_ no existen en el castellano actual del norte de España. Si mirais cualquier superpop, vereis que se habla de si es mejor "follar" o "hacer el amor", de cómo besar sin que se noten los hierros, sin rascar en los dientes con el pírcing, de cómo decir "te quiero", de cómo "estoy enamorada pero esperaré a mi matrimonio", etc. vereis muchos "amor" y "querer" pero ni un sólo "amar". No se habla de ninguna duda ni diferencia entre_ querer_ y _amar._


----------



## ROSANGELUS

chics said:


> _Te amo_ y _te deseo_ se oye sólo en películas y suena falso e irreal._._


 
Respeto lo que dices, debes sentirlo así, pero no estoy de acuerdo.
Lo que dices de la palabra "amar" es totalmente cierto, pero "te amo", creo que está muy vigente, aparte de que depende de el entorno, crianza, costumbres familiares, latitud, cercania a los polos, etc, etc, etc.
Particularmente, le digo a mis dos hijos _"Te amo papi"_, siempre que puedo, (tal vez porque estan lejos de mi) debo reconocer, que eso aumenta la calidad y cantidad de mis expresiones de cariño y amor hacia ellos. No hay duda, que al tenerlos cerca fuese menor...vamos a estar claros, igual pasa en los matricidios, perdon matrimonios 



chics said:


> Ninguna de todas estas diferencias que he visto aquí que se quieren dar entre _amar_ y _querer_ no existen en el castellano actual del norte de España. Si mirais cualquier superpop, vereis que se habla de si es mejor "follar" o "hacer el amor", de cómo besar sin que se noten los hierros, sin rascar en los dientes con el pírcing, de cómo decir "te quiero", de cómo "estoy enamorada pero esperaré a mi matrimonio", etc. vereis muchos "amor" y "querer" pero ni un sólo "amar". No se habla de ninguna duda ni diferencia entre_ querer_ y _amar._


Si, al norte de españa tal vez...
creo que depende de uno mismo, y no de lo que se mire alrededor, recuerda que superficialmente la gente aparenta cosas, que a la luz del romanticismo a pesar de querer ocultarlo, no podra hacerlo...

Es mi humilde opinión.
Rosangelus


----------



## Alondra Sepulveda

Just one more question... said:


> Hay alguien capaz de explicarme la diferencia que hay (si es que la hubiese) entre los verbos "amar" y "querer". Yo la única diferencia que sé es que los latinoamericanos utilizan el amar más que los españoles. En vista de ello, dirijo mi pregunta principalmente a los españoles, pero todas las respuestas estarán bienvenidas.
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Modosita

MOMO2 said:


> ¡Cuántas dudas! Yo soy española y mi querido Latino Americano. Jamás me dijo "te quiero" pero sí me dijo "te amo" y siempre me pareció adecuado.


 
Hola Momo: solo para aclararlo, _querido_ en este contexto se tomaría como adjetivo y se esperaría el final de la oración, cosa que me ha ocurrido a mí, o, se podría tomar como _querido_, _amante_, en el sentido de que este señor estuviera casado, y no contigo.

En tu frase quedaría mejor: amado. Esto no distingue si es no no casado. También podrías decir pareja, siempre que no este casado con otra persona. 

Yo dije en mi post anterior que en Latinoamerica se dice mucho más amar que querer. De hecho en películas se oye mucho. En España como también confirma Lazarus, se dice *querer*.

saludos


----------



## chics

ROSANGELUS said:


> Si, al norte de españa tal vez...
> creo que depende de uno mismo, y no de lo que se mire alrededor, recuerda que superficialmente la gente aparenta cosas, que a la luz del romanticismo a pesar de querer ocultarlo, no podra hacerlo...


Rosita, que yo sé que en tu país se usa _amar_, pero te explico que en el mío no; que es la diferencia que creo que se preguntaba al principio:





> Yo la única diferencia que sé es que los latinoamericanos utilizan el amar más que los españoles.


No entro en discusiones sobre comunicación entre parejas, ni maneras de expresar los sentimientos, si hay gente que lo hace con palabras, con acciones, si no lo hace, los estilos particulares de cada uno, las maneras de actuar según una cosa y la otra, etc. Me limito a hacer una observación de vocabulario: en España, en lenguaje oral natural no existe _amar_. Lo que en América es _querer_, en España es _querer_; y lo que allí es _amar_, aquí también es _querer_.

Podemos usarlo en una imitación de Boris Izaguirre o de la Barbara Cartland de _Little Britain_, por ejemplo; pero aún así es posible conseguir buenas imitaciones sustituyendo _amar_ por _querer_ cada vez.

En otros contextos el uso de _amar_, aquí, en la actualidad, suena fuera de tiempo y de lugar, falsamente dramático, garrulo, ñoño, ridículo... seguramente la reacción típica del interlucutor será algo así como un arqueo de cejas o una mueca de desprecio. Depende de la personalidad de cada uno, siempre habrá el que responda: _Muy bien, espera un momentito que voy a lavarme las blancas perlas de mis dientes y vuelvo._

De hecho, pienso que en prosa escrita es lo mismo. No puedo asegurar que ningún autor español actual no lo utilice nunca, pero evidentemente lo hacen con muchísima menos frecuencia de lo que se hace en América.


----------



## Antpax

Namarne said:


> Yo estoy de acuerdo en que es mejor la acción, como dijo alguien...  (Pero las palabras son bonitas, aunque se las lleve el viento. La palabra es expresión del alma.)
> Y también estoy de acuerdo en que aquí en España no suele usarse "amar", sino "querer".
> (Chics: no he entendido mucho tu diferenciación entre norte y sur peninsular. ¿En el sur sí que se emplea "amar"?)


 
Si vale la opinión de alguien del centro , coincido con vosotros, por aquí también se usa querer, lo de amar es para las pelis y las telenovelas, como dijo Chics (Por cierto Chics, lo que no he entendido es la cita del Superpop )

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Modosita

mirx said:


> Al menos en México, "amar" sólo se utiliza en citas poéticas o en obras románticas como telenovelas, novelas u obras de teatro..
> En algunos de los ejemplos que han dado, especialmente cuando se refiere a cosas, en México solemos decir. "me encanta".
> 
> Amo la música = Me encanta la música.


 


chics said:


> _Te amo_ y _te deseo_ se oye sólo en películas y suena falso e irreal.
> 
> Ninguna de todas estas diferencias que he visto aquí que se quieren dar entre _amar_ y _querer_ no existen en el castellano


 


ROSANGELUS said:


> Respeto lo que dices, debes sentirlo así, pero no estoy de acuerdo.


 
Como se ve aquí hay diferencia incluso entre un país hispano y otro. Mirx dice que no se usa amar en su país, Rosangelus dice que se usa amar en su país casi siempre y tiene un matiz diferente. 

La última anotación de Rosangelus no la entiendo. Chics observa que en España no se dice amar sino querer. ¿No estás de acuerdo? Chics y unos cuantos más simplemente estamos constatando un hecho. 


> Lo que dices de la palabra "amar" es totalmente cierto, pero "te amo", creo que está muy vigente


 
Esto puede que sea cierto en tu país, Rosangelus, pero no en el mío. Tampoco al parecer en el de Mirx.





> Sí, al norte de España tal vez...


Ya lo hemos dicho varios contertulios. Es en España en general. 


chics said:


> Rosita, que yo sé que en tu país se usa _amar_, pero te explico que en el mío no; ... Lo que en América es _querer_, en España es _querer_; y lo que allí es _amar_, aquí también es _querer_.


 
Creo que es lo que se preguntaba en el hilo. Personalmente me ha sorprendido la observación de mirx, ya que pensé que en los países hispanos se decía _amar _en todas partes, pero al parecer no es así.



Namarne said:


> Y también estoy de acuerdo en que aquí en España no suele usarse "amar", sino "querer".


 ¿Quizás quede algún pueblo dónde sí se use?

saludos


----------



## Maruja14

Bueno, hablo desde el sur de España: el día que mi chico me diga "te amo", estaré segura de que me está engañando con otra.

Besos a todos, os quiero, aunque no me comunique con vosotros muy a menudo.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Siempre uso querer para los familiares y amigos.  Para mi esposo siempre usé amar.  Sé que corro el riesgo de que me consideren obsoleta pero así soy yo.  

En mi modesta opinión, amar es para la pareja y querer para el resto del mundo.  Aunque a la pareja también se le puede decir "te quiero mucho", decirle "te amo" encierra un mundo de magia y poesía que vale la pena estrenar cada vez que sea posible.

Un cariñoso saludo para todos de la cubana más romántica del mundo
Soledad


----------



## bb008

Yo apoyo a Rosa porque es cierto en Venezuela "todavía" podemos decirnos "te amo" en algunas ocasiones, tal como ella dice mi mamá gracias a dios todavía me lo dice y lo expresa, tal cual hace Rosa con sus hijos.

Como siempre digo, mientras podamos decir "en persona" lo que sentimos hagamoslo, cuál es el problema si van acompañado de acciones mucho mejor. Practiquemos la lección del primer libro de lectura: 
Mi - ma - má - me - ama ... 
Mi - ma - má - me - mi - ma...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

chics said:


> Rosita, que yo sé que en tu país se usa _amar_, pero te explico que en el mío no; que es la diferencia que creo que se preguntaba al principio:
> .


Ups! Ya entendí Chics, disculpa, creo que me perdí esa parte. Pero igual me quieres? 



Modosita said:


> Como se ve aquí hay diferencia incluso entre un país hispano y otro. Mirx dice que no se usa amar en su país, Rosangelus dice que se usa amar en su país casi siempre y tiene un matiz diferente.
> 
> La última anotación de Rosangelus no la entiendo. Chics observa que en España no se dice amar sino querer. ¿No estás de acuerdo? Chics y unos cuantos más simplemente estamos constatando un hecho.
> En lo que no estoy de acuerdo es en que se generalice, y en el hecho de que se use sólo en novelas y que se yo que cosas más, como siempre el uso depende de latitudes...
> 
> Esto puede que sea cierto en tu país, Rosangelus, pero no en el mío. Tampoco al parecer en el de Mirx.Ya lo hemos dicho varios contertulios. Es en España en general.
> Estamos de acuerdo, por eso digo que no es bueno generalizar o tener la delicadeza de hacer la acotación, de que en mi zona, en mi país, en mi entorno...
> 
> Creo que es lo que se preguntaba en el hilo. Personalmente me ha sorprendido la observación de mirx, ya que pensé que en los países hispanos se decía _amar _en todas partes, pero al parecer no es así.
> 
> ¿Quizás quede algún pueblo dónde sí se use?
> Estoy segura de que hay muchos pueblos, en donde aún se usa...seremos cursis?  quien lo pudiera decir...
> 
> saludos


 


bb008 said:


> Yo apoyo a Rosa porque es cierto en Venezuela "todavía" podemos decirnos "te amo" en algunas ocasiones, tal como ella dice mi mamá gracias a dios todavía me lo dice y lo expresa, tal cual hace Rosa con sus hijos.
> 
> Como siempre digo, mientras podamos decir "en persona" lo que sentimos hagamoslo, cuál es el problema si van acompañado de acciones mucho mejor. Practiquemos la lección del primer libro de lectura:
> Mi - ma - má - me - ama ...
> Mi - ma - má - me - mi - ma...


 
Que linda Bb, esso te quedo_ "mas fiiiinooo"  _


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes a todos:

Creemos que ha quedado claro que el uso de amar o querer depende de regiones y de sensibilidad personal.

Gracias a todos por participar.
El hilo queda cerrado.

Martine (Mod...)


----------

